# CANADA PR Requirements



## HKarora (May 5, 2019)

Hi,

I have given IELTS and scored the 8777 and my education assessment is under process. I am having a query that is it compulsory for my spouse too to appear for IELTS or is it OK if we put up the file only on our basis?
Please reply


----------



## HKarora (May 5, 2019)

Hi,

Sorry I mean that is it OK if we put up the file only on my basis?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

If you score enough points (CRS 450+) you can do without your spouse. ;-)


----------

